# What are the most medieval knight like SM chapters?



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Asking more out of curiosity then anything else really. I am planning on making a canon fluff chapter eventually at some point but that's a long time away, haven't even finished my Grail Knights yet lol

so anyway I was wondering what are the most knight like chapters, like they have coat of arms,Shields,lances,wear great helmet like ornements on there helmet, have honour duels, uphold honour,take vows etc stuff like that

I know of
Grey Knights
Black Templars
Astral Knights
Fire Hawks
Novamarines(I believe)
Celestial Lions


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The Final Frontier said:


> Asking more out of curiosity then anything else really. I am planning on making a canon fluff chapter eventually at some point but that's a long time away, haven't even finished my Grail Knights yet lol
> 
> so anyway I was wondering what are the most knight like chapters, like they have coat of arms,Shields,lances,wear great helmet like ornements on there helmet, have honour duels, uphold honour,take vows etc stuff like that
> 
> ...



You've pretty much already beat me to it with your list, but I'd push the Black Templars as the most knightly of the lot.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd generally say it's a duel between the Black Templars and the Dark Angels.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It's almost unfair to not include Dark Angels in that list.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

By far the most 'knighty' is definitely the Iron Knights - their champion, Hervald Strom has one the feast of blades consecutively - their insignia and paint scheme are also very medieval knight-esque


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Novamarines are not especially knight like. They cover their bodies in tattoos and very closely adhere to the codex astartes. Of the books I have read about them - notably Death of Integrity - I did not get the impression that they were relatable to knights, swords or even close quarters combat


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I got them mixed up with a Chapter that's the howling griffens I think?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Wouldnt say the current crop of Dark Angels is very knightlike. Sure calban was full of knightly orders, but it never sunk into the legion.

The black templars. You cant come closer with an initiate taking a scout as his squire. As well their whole hieracy and beliefs.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's a toss up between the DA and BT. The Imperial Fist should figure in that list as well.

As for the Celstial Lions, from reading _Blood and Fire_ they seem more based on African tribes like the Masai or Zulu.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would not include the D.A, the D.A are more like a holy order of monks than knights.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> I would not include the D.A, the D.A are more like a holy order of monks than knights.


They're based on the old Teutonic knightly orders, much like the BTs, so they most definitely should be on there.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Really? I see the DA as monks lol The Black Templars have to based on the crusaders obviously lol


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> They're based on the old Teutonic knightly orders, much like the BTs, so they most definitely should be on there.


This is true, based on the teutonic knights, as the original concept but to me, the D.A are more like monks/priests as the main course with some knightly sauce as a dip on the side


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Final Frontier said:


> Really? I see the DA as monks lol


Check out the HH novels about their Primarch, their history entirely comes from Knightly Orders. Chances are you'd really dig it. I wasn't much a fan at first but they were really good reads.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I mean modern day 999.41 DA, not the PH and HH DA. Back then in the great crusade that was different but now there all secretive and only care about hunting down the fallen, don't strike me as knights


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking over the fluff half of their Codex would confirm it as well but if it feels off to you then that's that. They're totally knightly though, what about Deathwing Knights and Ravenwing Black Knights?


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Ravenwings are a bit different. they wear the orginal color sheme of the DA when they were knights and ride bikes which are supposed to be Horses from Calaban.

Deathwing, not really from appreance wise but am not an expert on them


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Black Templar FTW.

Dark Angel as close second.

Grey knight come in a tie with the Iron Knights third, but only because by comparison, because there is so little fluff about the IK.

Celestial Lion are definitely "african tribes style",


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Grey knight come in a tie with the Iron Knights third, but only because by comparison, because there is so little fluff about the IK.


I for one believe that the Iron Knights - from what little I've been able to see and read - are the top, however I agree in saying that they lack fluff and evidence to further back this up other than their consecutive wins of the Feast of Blades (Hervald Strom) and colour scheme/name.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I think it really depends on what you are hailing as 'knightly'.

Are we talking Hollywood film 'knight in shining armour' protect the innocent and slay the wicked chivalry?

Then I would put forth an argument that the Salamanders should be considered in that aspect. They have their own order and 'code', and fit then more romanticized dedication to the protection of the innocent that knights have in film. 

If we are talking they just _look _like the stereotypical hollywood 'knight' then there are a number of chapters that fit that bill. My personal favourites being the Grey Knights (can't beat the shiney silver armour with the pious warrior dedicated to a truly epic cause) or the Black Templars.

If we are talking a more historical side of elite nobility that was full of political backstabbing, secrets, more secrets, and a snobbish tendency to quit the field of battle when it suited them- then the Dark Angels all the way. :grin:


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

this is for all the "DA aren't very knightly" posters.
Knightly enough?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ this is about perception, not necessarily reality my friend.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

They look more like monks in battle armor then knights


Now this looks like a Knightly space marine. You know you cant beat that helmet, its a great helmet with decoration on top

what the hell is the name of the Veteran space marine helmet vets and black Templars wear? that's really knight like


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

The Final Frontier said:


> They look more like monks in battle armor then knights


What exactly, in your estimation, is the difference between those two? This seems to me like saying, "That doesn't look like Iron Man, just a guy wearing Iron Man's armor." Is it the robes? Because knights often wore heraldry on tabards over their armor.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

It was common for medieval knights to wear armor that showed there livery and heraldry off and often wore distinct helmets which gave off the vebe they were elite, professional troops.

From what everyone telling me is that a Dark Angel which to me is a priest of Sigmar on steroids captures the same image as a Grail Knight which in my eyes just doesn't.

to me they have knight like qualities as some do indeed look like knights like the Grand master from the Dark Vegence set but to me, they look more like battle monks trying to be knights. Hate me if you want. That doesn't mean I don't like them but after all that then you bring in the lore(not 30K lore) where there secretive, care about there own agenda, especially with the Fallen and I just don't see the MODERN DA as knightly figures as much. 

When I think of a knight, I think of a 12th century crusader, in plate mail, wearing a great helmet decorated, and is wearing the livery and heraldry all over and ready to die for the crusades, there lord or for a greater objective


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

The Final Frontier said:


> When I think of a knight, I think of a 12th century crusader, in plate mail, wearing a great helmet decorated, and is wearing the livery and heraldry all over and ready to die for the crusades, there lord or for a greater objective


You're missing out why the Dark Angels are being secretive.

_It's their shame of some of their number betraying their liege lord, the Lion._

What greater shame could a knight know than having some of his fellow oathsmen betray their lord? Hardly any other.

That's why they go to such lengths to hunt the Fallen. 

Also the real question is whether you want the 18th century romanticized _concept_ of a knight or more what an actual knight was.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Also, in terms of western history, there is no such thing as warrior monks. In eastern history, a warrior monk would not wear plate armor. So I'm not sure what you're getting at, there. In terms of looks, DA are about as close as astartes can get.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Also the real question is whether you want the 18th century romanticized concept of a knight or more what an actual knight was. 

umm prob little of both


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The Final Frontier said:


> Also the real question is whether you want the 18th century romanticized concept of a knight or more what an actual knight was.
> 
> umm prob little of both



In your description I acctualy only see Hollywood/18th century knight based on late medieval cermonial/display armours that nere where used in battle. 

I would say that the DA relatera more to the Knightly orders of the crusade and the DT of the regular nobility Knights of europe. They both fought in the Crusades but with very little in common.


----------

